# Hottest 200SX



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I was searching the web and ran into this 200SX converted into a S14. Does anybody know where to get this conversion kit from cause this is hot. I don't mean to be a pic stealer









http://northwestnissans.com/gallery/images/2162-1630674070-053.jpg


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ok, that looks pretty awesome, not my style of color but it is pretty good lookin IMO, if someone can photoshop it into a blue color or something it would be sweet.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

To me, this job looks totally custom, but it is possible that whoever did that just took a civic S14 kit and put it on a 200. I've seen a few 200's w/ civic widebody kits and such.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice of Northwest Nissans to "borrow" one of my photographs without permission or due credit...

That car belongs to Jay Owen, who posts as NismoB14 or Nismo200SX or something like that. Anyway, that's totally custom. He had the S14B lights molded in by a body shop - there's no conversion kit available for the B14.

Dammit, that really chaps my ass. They've got another one of mine up there too - a photograph of Six's widebody Sentra.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

personally I think it looks stupid, those lights dont belong on that car and its apparent... I'm sure a lot of custom work went into building it, but I dont think it came out too good.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oh and samo dont let it get you all salty, just hire a lawyer and make some money.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Eh, it's different, and I respect that. It's not just a B14 with halos, SE-R wheels, and a drop. Or the freaking Extreme kit.

It certainly is not the set of lights I would choose... or the color... or the body kit, for that matter, but if Jay's happy with it (and it sounds like he is), then that's all that matters.

As for their use of my images - I'm friends with one of the administrators over on Northwest Nissans. They're also not using the photo for any kind of profit. A lawyer is far from necessary. However, in my current Ebay battles (see the sticky at the top of the section), one may soon be in use, if people don't stop jacking my shit.

Now _this_ S14B conversion makes me happy in my pants:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah I lke that one a lot better, I think it has to do with the front bumper choice and the grill. Good luck with the Ebay stuff too.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Of course, the bonus with Rex's Civic is that is just a bolt-on kit  . Menace's cars are SICK though - every one of them.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Actually, there is another Sentra/200sx rolling around with an S14 conversion. I saw him parked at Tropical Tinting in Union. It was the Bad Boy eye front end with a drift style bumper, custom dual exhaust and a carbon fiber wing. Wasn't THAT bad.. but i really liked his front end. Anybody in the tri-state area kno who im talking about?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nope


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

samo said:


> Now _this_ S14B conversion makes me happy in my pants:


Ouch. That is one hot look.
I'm feelin that one. Even in yellow.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's beautiful and it's fast. There's a turbo B16 sitting under that carbon-fiber hood. And although I don't believe Rex has ever taken it to the track, I'm sure it's got the bite to back up the bark.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

like the 2nd one better, but hey to each his own. if halo's and drops are you're thing go for it.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i really like how the S14 conversion looks on that B14. the color green, and front bumper are not my choice, but overall, it looks pretty good. i didnt think it would work out, because a B14 front end is somewhat flat and boxed out, while the silvia front end is a constant slope, over the hood right down to the bumper, if you know what i mean...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think if he changed the grill and bumper on that B14 it would look good, but it doesnt because they are both ugly. (IMO)


----------

